# My KOH Jeep tuber



## transambill (Jun 4, 2005)

Thought I would share my latest crawler that I'm working on.
Pics taken Sunday at a scale comp.













SCX10 chassis with KOH Jeep cage welded on.
Holmes Hobbies TorqueMaster BR-XL ESC and CrawlMaster Pro HW 35T motor.
MPI driveshafts
HD lockers front and rear
Robinson Racing hardnd trans gears
1.9 RC4WD Rok Lok's on Axial BL's
Chassis mounted Hitec HS-7954SH servo

More to come,
Full interior with driver and guide
Inner fenders/wheel wells
fake winch on front/servo winch under hood
head and tail lites
accessories
wheel swap
Axial aluminum axle upgrades, knuckles.C's and lock outs.
maybe more...


----------



## outlander5 (Jan 24, 2010)

where are you crawling at?


----------



## transambill (Jun 4, 2005)

Pics were taken at a comp in Cleves OH. There first for an RC comp, they have comps with the full size 1:1 rigs there all the time.
I also comp at the Rox Box in Indinapolis, IN


----------



## outlander5 (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks, i used to crawl at the box but he had a problem being open. i guess he doesn't know what the word business means , though you do have a sick rig. keep up the good work.


----------



## transambill (Jun 4, 2005)

outlander5 said:


> thanks, i used to crawl at the box but he had a problem being open. i guess he doesn't know what the word business means , though you do have a sick rig. keep up the good work.


Yes Aaron caters more towards the 2.2 comp guys but I still go whenever he has scale get togethers. His place is not really set up to be scale friendly.
Would love to find someone putting on a G6 event. Hopeing TriState will eventully embrace the scaler scene. From what I've seen the comp classes are getting smaller while the scaler scene is blowing up.

At the comp in Cleves there was only 7 2.2 comp guys running while the scale class had 15.


----------



## outlander5 (Jan 24, 2010)

hey i'm in the process of buying a house with a big basement and since it's only me in the house i'm going to put a trail course down there. of course it won't be for awhile but this fall and winter it could be fun.


----------



## transambill (Jun 4, 2005)

outlander5 said:


> hey i'm in the process of buying a house with a big basement and since it's only me in the house i'm going to put a trail course down there. of course it won't be for awhile but this fall and winter it could be fun.


Where ya located? Get it built and depending on where your at I may come break it in for you.:thumbsup:


----------



## outlander5 (Jan 24, 2010)

transambill said:


> Where ya located? Get it built and depending on where your at I may come break it in for you.:thumbsup:


you have a pm


----------



## CreativeIndy (Dec 1, 2011)

If you ever make it north a little you will have to hit me up! I can head south some as well. Not much of any crawling around Indy area accept for a couple private places and a paid indoor place (The Box)thats barely open if at all anymore. I need to venture out into the country side some to find some decent rock action. A nice strip quarry would be awesome to mess around in.


----------



## transambill (Jun 4, 2005)

CreativeIndy said:


> If you ever make it north a little you will have to hit me up! I can head south some as well. Not much of any crawling around Indy area accept for a couple private places and a paid indoor place (The Box)thats barely open if at all anymore. I need to venture out into the country side some to find some decent rock action. A nice strip quarry would be awesome to mess around in.


I dont go to the the box anymore, too much of a hassle and like you said it's never open. A buddy and I crawl down here(Madison) all the time. The Louisville crawlers club has got a great group of guys and we get together and crawl at the Falls of the Ohio and some of them even came to Madison(Clifty Falls) to crawl with me and a buddy. Some of there members are from Indy and came down as well. Like you said theres nothing going on up by Indy but if you wanna venture south down this way I'm sure I can help you get your crawler fix. Going to try to put together a G6 event come spring.


----------



## CreativeIndy (Dec 1, 2011)

transambill said:


> I dont go to the the box anymore, too much of a hassle and like you said it's never open. A buddy and I crawl down here(Madison) all the time. The Louisville crawlers club has got a great group of guys and we get together and crawl at the Falls of the Ohio and some of them even came to Madison(Clifty Falls) to crawl with me and a buddy. Some of there members are from Indy and came down as well. Like you said theres nothing going on up by Indy but if you wanna venture south down this way I'm sure I can help you get your crawler fix. Going to try to put together a G6 event come spring.


Hell yea man! Sounds good to me, I am down any weekend. Cold doesn't both me much unless its just THAT cold you can't do much or the truck isn't performing right. Madison isn't that long of a drive, I hit that up all the time when I take a cruise on my bike with my wife. 

I have 12 crawlers now I can bring so I have a wide assortment to have fun with. Been trying to take a few and start converting to scale so I can get into that as well. You do scale as well or just crawlers?


----------



## transambill (Jun 4, 2005)

Scale is all I run now. The rox box helped me get over comp crawlers. I still have my KOH Jeep tuber I finally finished and a built Wraith and several scalers in various stages of completeion. When things around here dry up a little bit we'll be going back out again.
I was into comp crawlers but got tired of driveing for almost 2 hours for only 20 minutes of run time and at the last several comps I've been to the scalers out numbered the comp crawlers 2 to 1.
I'll PM you a heads up the next time a GTG is put together.


----------

